# Me and my derealization



## foxman (Jun 19, 2010)

My names Andrew, i'm 18 years old. Every second, of most days, I feel like I'm not completely awake. It's feels like - during the process of waking up, my mind just stopped halfway and I'm stuck in this weird, half-awake, half-asleep state of mind. It can affect my ability to concentrate, and most importantly, my ability to enjoy life.

Life should feel like I am living it, but i feel like i am only living in the present, in this half awake state. I don't feel like i am moving through life. here's an example -

I go into the fridge, open up an ice cream bar, throw away the wrapper and start eating the ice cream. 
Then i sit down at a chair at my dinner table.

Although i remember opening the fridge, opening the ice cream bar and throwing away the wrapper, it feels like it only happened in my mind, like it was a dream. Or it feels like it was yesterday or long ago, or maybe like it didn't happen at all. 
I get enough sleep. I eat right. I went to the doctor, they did blood tests and i'm not vitamin deficient.

I'm not sure if this is even derealization. It could be something else. I don't feel depressed or feel like i have anxiety. 
I am going through a hard time in my life right now, but i don't let it get to me. It still might be though. I'm not sure. I don't feel sad unless I really get in a bad mood and start thinking a lot about my problems. But isn't that normal to just ignore things or accept them? I feel like i've accepted them so i don't know why I'm feeling this way. Maybe it is somthing other than derealization? What do you guys think?


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

foxman said:


> Every second, of most days, I feel like I'm not completely awake. It's feels like - during the process of waking up, my mind just stopped halfway and I'm stuck in this weird, half-awake, half-asleep state of mind. It can affect my ability to concentrate, and most importantly, my ability to enjoy life.
> 
> Life should feel like I am living it, but i feel like i am only living in the present, in this half awake state. I don't feel like i am moving through life.


I can relate to this so well. I think that this IS derealization, because my experience is very similar to yours.


----------



## foxman (Jun 19, 2010)

insaticiable said:


> I can relate to this so well. I think that this IS derealization, because my experience is very similar to yours.


how do i fix this?


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

I got in my car today and looked in the back seat for my hat. There was an empty box of candy.

I don't know when I ate it. I picked up the box and looked at it saying "oh man! when? where did I get this!"

Atleast your sleeping and remembering things man









Welcome to the forums.


----------



## hoot (Jun 17, 2010)

Definately seems like derealization.



foxman said:


> how do i fix this?


I'm no expert, but what I've found very helpful for my DR is accepting it, not resisting or fighting it, not being a "victim", and trying to fix problems in my life that might be the cause of it; diet (I don't know how you define "eating right"), relationships, lifestyle, spirituality. If it's something that I feel I'm resisting, then I know I have to do it. Easier said than done, though. My personal belief is that most of us have DR for a good reason. See it for what it is, and for what it can be, an opportunity to improve your life. Every disorder, disease and affliction can be a diamond in the rough.

For example, my friend had this digestive condition when he was a teen, it caused him to go down 25kg in weight, poop blood and faint in the shower, he almost needed a blood transfusion and could've died. He now has to take meds for the rest of his life, but still he eats tons of junk food, smokes, drinks lots of alcohol and doesn't go after what he really wants in life. He hasn't got DR/DP, not that I know of anyway, but I don't envy him, he didn't get the message his body and the universe was sending him. He didn't use this opportunity to change himself, and maybe the world around him, for the better.

My advice? Be an alchemist, turn this piece of shit disorder in to a nugget of gold.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

FacesAreGone said:


> nobody cares


Don't mind the troll, he will be gone soon.


----------



## yesyes (Oct 19, 2008)

foxman said:


> My names Andrew, i'm 18 years old. Every second, of most days, I feel like I'm not completely awake. It's feels like - during the process of waking up, my mind just stopped halfway and I'm stuck in this weird, half-awake, half-asleep state of mind. It can affect my ability to concentrate, and most importantly, my ability to enjoy life.
> 
> Life should feel like I am living it, but i feel like i am only living in the present, in this half awake state. I don't feel like i am moving through life. here's an example -
> 
> ...


i think that you have nailed it!!! 
no, it sounds like derealization... the same thing happens to me, i swear.... it is horrible!


----------

